# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Aprobado el decreto que regulará las normas de calidad ambiental en materia de aguas

## Salut

> *Aprobado el decreto que regulará las normas de calidad ambiental en materia de aguas*
> 
> El Consejo de Ministros aprobó en su reunión del pasado viernes un Real Decreto sobre las normas de calidad ambiental en el ámbito de la política de aguas.
> 
> Este real decreto tiene como finalidad establecer las normas de calidad ambiental (NCA) para las sustancias prioritarias (aquellas que presentan un riesgo para el medio acuático) y para otros contaminantes de riesgo en el ámbito europeo, así como para sustancias preferentes de riesgo (contaminante que presenta un riesgo significativo para las aguas superficiales españolas) en el ámbito estatal.
> 
> Además, incorpora las especificaciones técnicas del análisis químico y del seguimiento del estado de las aguas y fija el procedimiento para calcular las NCA de los contaminantes con el objetivo de conseguir el buen estado de las aguas.
> 
> Cabe destacar que el articulado del real decreto recoge un conjunto de definiciones relativas a la materia desarrollada en el texto. A continuación, se establecen las NCA para las sustancias prioritarias, las preferentes y para los contaminantes relevantes de la demarcación hidrográfica.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/01/aprobado-el-...eria-de-aguas/

----------


## perdiguera

¿Lo cumplirán? o será una salva de cañonazos.
Por reglamentación que no quede.
De actuaciones pocas.
Por desgracia.

----------


## Salut

^^ Toda la razón...

En España, por lo general tenemos una muy buena legislación en materia de aguas. Sin embargo, donde más fallamos es en su cumplimiento. Por dos motivos: trabas administrativas -casi siempre en las Confederaciones-, y procesos judiciales eternos que apenas toman medidas preventivas.

Un poco de agilidad y eficiencia no nos vendría mal...

----------

